# How old do they start breeding



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Ive got 6 red bellies in a good sized tank there about 4-4 1/2 inches at what age can do they start breeding and is there somthing i can do to egg them on


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

I think its around 6-8"


----------

